# Who in your opinion has is a perfect beauty?



## perlanga (Aug 23, 2007)

I know there are no perfect people, but who comes closest to it in your mind. Let's post photos of anyone who you get inspirition from. I think it will be nice to see the diversity in where we get our ideas. I'll start

Veruska Ramirez

She was Miss venezuela in 1997 and I feel she is so beautiful, because every feature on her is something to be desired. We all have a favorite feaature, but what happens when there all so good we can't decide. That's how I feel about her.







Aishwarya Rai

I really love Indian stars because I feel there so elegant and graceful. Everytime I see this pic I forget she's not a queen or something like that. Overall I really like these girls cause I feel there natural beauties, meaning they don't even need makeup to be super gorgeous.


----------



## emily_3383 (Aug 23, 2007)

no one honestly.


----------



## BeneBaby (Aug 23, 2007)

I don't believe perfection= beauty. Most of the time it's little flaws that make someone more interesting and unique. I do think Angelina Jolie is gorgeous though....more so with about 20 more lbs on her.


----------



## Ashley (Aug 23, 2007)

I agree with Bene - Angelina is gorgeous!


----------



## adrianavanessa (Aug 23, 2007)

I'm so over Angelina. Yea, she's pretty, but I think she is SO overrated.

The 2 that I can think of off of the top of my head are: Haifa Wehbe and Nadia Bjorlin. There's more, but I can't think of them right now. I'll post later! =)


----------



## Nox (Aug 23, 2007)

Some of the most beautiful people have been those whom I've met off the street, not celebrities.


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 23, 2007)

I think perfect beauty starts with inner beauty... Just because you're gorgeous outside, doesn't mean your inner beauty can help make you perfectly beautiful. That being said, I don't think there is a "perfect beauty." However, I'd have to give Angelina Jolie, Charlize Theron, Ashley Judd and Dita Von Teese a 9 out of 10 in the looks... That's just me though, and again, I think it has something to do with their inner beauties as well.


----------



## perlanga (Aug 23, 2007)

Originally Posted by *adrianavanessa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm so over Angelina. Yea, she's pretty, but I think she is SO overrated. The 2 that I can think of off of the top of my head are: Haifa Wehbe and Nadia Bjorlin. There's more, but I can't think of them right now. I'll post later! =)

This is so crazy cause my 3rd choice is Haifa wehbe and 4th is angelina Jolie. I guess we all have similar taste.


----------



## BeneBaby (Aug 23, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Nox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Some of the most beautiful people have been those whom I've met off the street, not celebrities. I totally agree Nox!! Some of the most gorgeous girls I have seen were random people without high-paid stylists and makeup teams.


----------



## Sonia_K (Aug 23, 2007)

I would also define "Perfect Beauty" as someone who is beautiful from the inside as well as the outside. As far as celebraties go, we don't know them personally, all we know is what the media feeds us, so it's hard to say if they have inner beauty, some of them are probably just eye candy..but not beautiful from the inside.

But I do agree with most of the names already posted as physically beautiful women.


----------



## korina981 (Aug 23, 2007)

Mila Kunis, Aishwarya Rai, and Jennie Garth IMO

oh and Saira Mohan was declared the Global Standard of beauty by newsweek. Some people did a study in which they "averaged together", by means of contour layering with a computer program, pictures of women that are considered most beautiful within each country/culture around the world and the face that came closest to this average was that of Saira Mohan's. i thought it was very interesting. She's a half Indian and half French Canadian model

this is a very interesting article about why we find who we find attractive

Meet the world's most perfect mutant - Telegraph


----------



## perlanga (Aug 23, 2007)

I apologize if there is some confusion with this post, maybe I should rephrase the question to :

Who in your opinion comes closest to perfect physical beauty?


----------



## StereoXGirl (Aug 23, 2007)

Originally Posted by *BeneBaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I don't believe perfection= beauty. Most of the time it's little flaws that make someone more interesting and unique. I do think Angelina Jolie is gorgeous though....more so with about 20 more lbs on her.
http://i.treehugger.com/files/angelina_jolie.jpg

You took the words right out of my mouth! lol!
I'm also going to say Joanna Krupa just so we can have a blonde on the list!





OH! And Petra Nemcova. lol.


----------



## daer0n (Aug 23, 2007)

If they didnt get plastic surgery done i could probably answer your question.

But, i know most of them have plastic surgery done, so achieving perfect physical beauty that way is so easy, so none of them comes closest in my opinion.


----------



## SqueeKee (Aug 23, 2007)

Well, I've always liked the quote "The lack of flaw in beauty is itself a flaw".

The most beautiful woman I ever laid eyes on is a friend of mine. She would probably call me crazy for saying that, and go on about being 'fat', but screw that! She epitomizes beauty to me. She's truly gorgeous without an ouch of makeup. She has beautiful eyes, beautiful smiles, has a beautiful 'plump' body, long, long wavy dark brown hair and the cutest freckles. I would post a pic, but I don't think she would appreciate it


----------



## macface (Aug 23, 2007)

The most prettiest girls I ever met were poor and they live in venezuela.


----------



## LaItaliana (Aug 23, 2007)

I go from 1 end of the spectrum to the other-- Either I think a fake looking girl with too much makeup is pretty or I think a girl with none is.

I think cholas are pretty even tho they do every makeup "rule" wrong, but I love it anyway

Ms Krazie





Dont really get inspiration her tho but I do respect &amp; think her style is cute

And for some reason gina Lollobrigida and maria callas are pretty to me. I guess cuz ginas italian and i love marias eyes


----------



## Lia (Aug 23, 2007)

ME! Of course! If i don't believe in that, i have Bruno to tell me otherwise





But honestly, there's one brazilian actress that i say that she's the most gorgeous woman i've ever seen: Ana Paula ArÃ³sio

Here's some pics





















Plus she's an EXCELLENT actress!


----------



## perlanga (Aug 23, 2007)

Originally Posted by *macface* /img/forum/go_quote.gif The most prettiest girls I ever met were poor and they live in venezuela. Hey just like Veruska rabove. She is known as '' la cenisienta de Venezuela'' the cinderella of venezuela. She was discovered by Miss venezuela 11996, when she went to ask for an autograph. I completely agree with you.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Aug 23, 2007)

people who don't wear any makeup. natural beauty is perfect beauty.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Aug 23, 2007)

Erykah Badu


----------



## Andi (Aug 23, 2007)

I have seen random very very beautiful girls on the street, and also a friend of mine I consider extremely beautiful.

Now on to Celebrities:

Charlize Theron! She has the face of an angel, such fine and classic features. And her eyes are green-blue, like the ocean.


----------



## Karren (Aug 23, 2007)

Sophia Lauren

Even at her age she looks fantastic... Classic











Karren


----------



## Ashley (Aug 24, 2007)

That's very interesting, LaItaliana!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Aug 24, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Andi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have seen random very very beautiful girls on the street, and also a friend of mine I consider extremely beautiful.
Now on to Celebrities:

Charlize Theron! She has the face of an angel, such fine and classic features. And her eyes are green-blue, like the ocean.

http://celebrity-pics.movieeye.com/c...ron_133511.jpg

LOL! When I first started scrolling down, I thought that was a pic of you! I was like "Wow, _someone_ has a lot of confidence!" LOL! I wouldn't argue it, though.


----------



## La_Mari (Aug 24, 2007)

I like Ashley Judd.

Shaundra I thought it was her too!! You actually do look a lot like Charlize her face is wider than yours, but otherwise you'd be twins!


----------



## Andi (Aug 24, 2007)

LOL, Shaundra!!!! Haha yeah no way IÂ´d post a pic of myself. And no, I actually donÂ´t have a lot of confidence.

La_Mari, thanks for the compliment. I wished I looked exactly like Charlize!!!! And I donÂ´t agree I look much like her. I wished though *sigh*


----------



## Lia (Aug 24, 2007)

You have similar eye design


----------



## mehrunissa (Aug 24, 2007)

I have to say my all-time "perfect beauty" is Audrey Hepburn. And again, like everybody here has already written, it's really about the inner beauty, which Audrey had in heaps.

As for a contemporary beauty, I love Monica Bellucci.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Aug 24, 2007)

Originally Posted by *mehrunissa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have to say my all-time "perfect beauty" is Audrey Hepburn. And again, like everybody here has already written, it's really about the inner beauty, which Audrey had in heaps.
As for a contemporary beauty, I love Monica Bellucci.

Ooohh yeah...Monica Bellucci is gorgeous!


----------



## NYchic (Aug 24, 2007)

I love Haifa Wehbe too but she had some plastic surgery. Still I think she is one of the most gorgeous women in the world. And Ashwaria Rai is beautiful but she looks better in her movies and pictures, when you see her in real life, she is not as beautiful. And Angelina Jolie is beautiful but I don't feel like she is anything special.

I think Monica Belluci is gorgeous






And Catherine Zeta Jones






and Marilyn Monroe of course. I like the old Hollywood look.


----------



## fiji (Aug 24, 2007)

lisa rinna. I'd love to look like her.


----------



## Karen_B (Aug 24, 2007)

Ingrid Bergman






Nigella Lawson


----------



## monniej (Aug 24, 2007)

this may be strange to some, but i love dita von teese. she created the persona she wanted for herself and wears it with confidence. i saw a recent interview and she said that maybe she can't be a super model, but she chose to creat an image for herself rather than follow the crowd. that, to me, means that every woman can be the perfect beauty and that is real beauty! go dita!


----------



## ericsgoodie (Aug 27, 2007)

I will always be a Halle Berry fan.


----------



## clwkerric (Aug 27, 2007)

Jennifer Aniston!


----------



## dixiewolf (Aug 27, 2007)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif LOL! When I first started scrolling down, I thought that was a pic of you! I was like "Wow, _someone_ has a lot of confidence!" LOL! I wouldn't argue it, though.



HAHA! She does kinda look like Charlize! That would be funny if someone posted a pic of themselves as the perfect physical beauty, lol. Its hard to say with celebrities b/c if you never saw them in person they are all airbrushed in magazines. But I am going to say Catherine Zeta Jones. She is beautiful and even more so b/c she isnt in the spotlight for being a weirdo like a lot of celebs


----------



## mehrunissa (Aug 28, 2007)

You know who else I'm struck by? Christy Turlington!


----------



## L281173 (Aug 28, 2007)

Jennifer Anniston

Eva Longoria

Queen Latifah

Aaliyah

Lisa Raye

Lindsay Lohan

Alyssa Milano

Kelly Rowland


----------



## veilchen (Aug 28, 2007)

Yes, Monica Bellucci really does seem to have perfect physical beauty - her face, her hair, every part of her body is perfection. I'm sure if someone measured her features they would be according to the golden ratio.


----------



## jhjodec9 (Aug 28, 2007)

i actually have two. their not celebrities so i dont know if it counts.

one of them is a member from here, her name is amanda(Benebaby), i think she is beautiful, no matter what she is wearing.

the other is my mom. i have a picture of her when she was young and its in black and white and she looks stunning. i dont have a scanner or else i would show you.


----------



## Barbette (Nov 20, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Karen_B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Nigella Lawsonhttp://www.heraldtimesonline.com/sto...lla_1004+Z.jpg

Oeh yesss!
I did a name search on Nigella on the MUT forums




because I have a reoccuring obsession with her at the moment.... I canÂ´t get enough of her!!! Her attitude, her style, her poise, her sexiness, her way with food, her... well, her!

Myam!

Also, Monica Bellucci is one of my biggest examples!!!

Together with Nigella, those two are the epitome of a very powerful sexy feminity - not weak and submissive characters, but intelligent women who know how using your feminity to your adventage works. I can only enjoy that.


----------



## Ashley.C (Nov 20, 2007)

The Olsen Twins!


----------



## saintcloudgirl (Nov 20, 2007)

You can take any woman and make her look gorgeous....local models before and after. Real people, no plastic surgery, no color correction.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Nov 20, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Nox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Some of the most beautiful people have been those whom I've met off the street, not celebrities. Ditto on this one



but If I had to pcik someone, It would def be Lucille Ball, she had timeless classic beauty.


----------



## love2482 (Nov 20, 2007)

Grace Kelly is so gorgeous. Her beauty is timeless!!


----------



## Blue_eyes (Nov 20, 2007)

whatever, from this 2 pic in first page I would choose Indian rather Venezuelan. Indian actress looks better, and here is totally amazing


----------



## mac-whore (Nov 20, 2007)

rachel smith miss usa

cassie

nicole scherzinger

halle berry

dorothy dandridge


----------



## han (Nov 20, 2007)

Ana Beatriz Barros


----------



## hoangplinh (Nov 21, 2007)

I dont have any perfect idol for beauty but some are really gorgeous sometimes. I like beauty of Charlize Theron and jessica alba, the style of jessica alba as well... oh and many others...


----------



## butterflyblue (Nov 22, 2007)

I have always thought the Jennifer Garner is so beautiful. She is healthy and natural and has that subtle sexiness about her. With, or without makeup she is a beauty~~


----------



## Leza1121 (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi,

Here's my list:

Selena Breed (Lancome spokesmodel)

Halle Berry

Tina Turner

Catherine Zeta-Jones

Michelle Yeoh

Ziyi Zhang

Cindy Crawford

Christie Brinkley

Sophia Loren

Ashley Judd

Alicia Keys

Sara Ramirez

Dayanara Torres


----------



## lklmail (Nov 24, 2007)

I think the most beautiful women are those who have something interesting that makes them not "perfect" but rather "memorable" (like Liv Tyler, Audrey Hepburn, Angelina Jolie, and Jennifer Anniston). But some people I consider "perfect" AND beautiful are Christy Turlington, Catherine Zeta Jones, Scarlett Johansen, and Monica Belluci. I know there are others but that's all I can think of at the moment. And one person on MuT I think is gorgeous is Aquilah!


----------



## carr3ra (Nov 24, 2007)

I love Aishwarya Rai too, she looks so gorgeous...


----------



## CoverGirl (Nov 26, 2007)

Angelina Jolie (most beautiful brunette I've ever seen)






and Pamela Anderson (most beautiful blonde I've ever seen)






The lady in my avatar was also really gorgeous in her heyday.


----------



## x_zombie_x (Nov 28, 2007)

Amy Lee. Pah I wish I looked like her &gt;.&lt;


----------



## jakk-attakk (Nov 28, 2007)

Im surprised nobody has said Jessica Simpson.

I think she is absolutely gorgeous and what i love the most about her is that she is soooo beautiful without being CLASSICALLY beautiful. she has a bump on her nose which im sure many people have tried to talk her into having fixed but she hasnt and shes still one of the best looking women out there.






ps how much of an ad for cosmetic surgery is ashlee simpson??


----------



## CellyCell (Nov 28, 2007)

I'm into natural beauties:

(They have makeup here, I know - but they looks great without it too)

Natalie Portman... she's practically my IT girl.






Rachel Smith Miss USA






Jessica Biel

Rosario Dawson

Charlize Theron

...many more

Marilyn Monroe is my old time beauty.


----------



## neurotoxicity (Nov 28, 2007)

Almost all of these people fit the Golden Ratio! LOL


----------



## xxahsinxx (Nov 28, 2007)

http://www.iloveindia.com/bollywood/...hwarya-rai.jpg






i think aishwarya rai

sushmita sen

both gorgeous............

but having said that alot of these pictures are to do with make-up and lighting....but still stunning.


----------



## perlanga (Nov 28, 2007)

OK, some new people need to be added to my list

Megan fox- Her face is way too sexy, I mean how physically beautiful can a human be. It's also nice to see that Native Americans can be megasexy too, since there not portrayed that way very often in movies.







Kim Kardashian- Although she is at the bottom of my list of perfect physical beauty, I love her because I think she always looks so natural, yet incredibly beautiful. If you look at her coming out of the gym, she looks way better than most people will ever look their entire life, the Armenian given ASSests are just a bonus.






Other favs I named previously were- Veruska Ramirez, Ashwariya rai, Haifa Whebe, and Angelina Jolie.


----------



## mariascreek (Nov 30, 2007)

Adriana Lima


----------



## lummerz (Nov 30, 2007)

Audrey Hepburn.

She is classically beautiful, sweet, cute, sassy and precious all in one.

On top of that, she is grounded and intelligent.

Absolutely both beautiful inside and out





Attachment 37575


----------



## vivian123 (Nov 30, 2007)

i think natalie portman is gorgeous!!

there's also this girl in my class who is beautiful...she wears NO makeup, has perfect glowing skin and the longest and most luscious lashes(they're dark-colored) imaginable!!!! it's so sad cause she has cancer...

edit: I CAN'T BELIEVE I FORGOT AUDREY HEPBURNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!! She has always been on the top of my list of celebrity beauties!!!!!!!!!! That's what lack of sleep does to my memory! Someone also said jessica alba, and i'm gonna agree on that as well.


----------



## Katrinah (Nov 30, 2007)

Rachel Weisz


----------



## eloque (Nov 30, 2007)

For me, it's Kristin Kreuk. She's gorgeous and I love her flawless skin &lt;3


----------



## MeiLy (Nov 30, 2007)

Jessica Alba -&gt; The most beautiful woman ever. Perfect face, perfect body.

Hayden Panettiere -&gt; Very cute face, nice skin


----------



## Like-a-Painting (Nov 30, 2007)

Dita Von Teese

Nicole Kidman

Eva Green


----------



## NYchic (Dec 1, 2007)

Adrianna Lima looks awful without make-up but damn gotta love that body of hers/


----------



## Like-a-Painting (Dec 1, 2007)

Oops and I forget Karolina Kurkova

Can you believe her body ?


----------



## sora (Dec 2, 2007)

people who look extremely beautiful in my opinion:

Monica belluci, Audrey hepburn, to name a few


----------



## scherry (Dec 2, 2007)

Jessica Alba- She is so pretty and her body is amazing.

Also Cindy Crawford, she was beautiful when I was little and she's beautiful now.


----------



## cassie4mark (Dec 2, 2007)

Natalia Vodianova... she is so beautiful plus she has a great story


----------



## scherry (Dec 3, 2007)

Also has anyone scrolled through the Hometown Hotties 2007 on Maxim. I was looking on there for makeup/outfit/poses for pictures and there were some really pretty girls. One of the prettiest was one of the ones who you could tell took the pictures herself with a digital cameras instead of a professional photographer.


----------



## lalalea (Dec 3, 2007)

Hmm...I really like the way Scarlett Johansson looked in Lost in Translation, because she looked so natural and incredibly beautiful at the same time.


----------



## MissPout (Dec 3, 2007)

Sandra Bullock!


----------



## tfigueroa (Dec 20, 2007)

Iman is gorgeous(what isnt beautiful about her?!)

Liv Tyler also gorgeous (her skin is amazing)

Oh and Milla Jovovich (her face!)


----------



## nanceet (Dec 20, 2007)

Jessica Alba


----------



## erazer (Dec 20, 2007)

i do not have one in my mind...


----------



## indabear (Jan 3, 2008)

Totally agree with Aishwarya Rai! She is so naturally beautiful, it was almost disappointing with she had her "make over" scene in Mistress of the Spices. The hair and makeup, while it was well-done, somehow distracted from her natural beauty.


----------



## sunshine478 (Jan 4, 2008)

megan fox!!!!!


----------



## Like-a-Painting (Jan 4, 2008)

My mum


----------



## Maui_Princess (Jan 4, 2008)

It's hard to say because celebrities wear make-up and alot of the photos we see are "doctored" But as for celebrities I love

Shilpa Shetthy






Svetlana






But my all time fave of favorites is gotta be

MARIAH


----------



## vesna (Jan 4, 2008)

I don't think perfect exists but here are a few of the women I think are particularly beautiful.

Milla Jovovich. She's just a really natural looking beauty, her face is amazing.






Niyoosha Bani. She's a Dutch model of Iranian heritage. Completely stunning.






Tina Karol. Ukrainian singer and television personality. She has very pretty features.






Katrina Kaif. Bollywood actress. I think she's gorgeous.


----------



## Mirtilla (Jan 4, 2008)

I vote for Cindy Crawford and Salma Hayek


----------



## sunbunny (Jan 4, 2008)

Marilyn Monroe






Gemma Ward






and Jessica Stam

=)


----------



## glitter_vertigo (Jan 4, 2008)

I have a huge girl crush on Adriana Lima, she's stunning!


----------



## mrkitty (Jan 5, 2008)

Helena Christensen, Cate Blanchett, Sophia Loren back in the day and of course Angelina.


----------



## sadiesparkle (Jan 5, 2008)

Dita Von Teese is my idol. I just think she is amazing. Also Bettie Page, and Amber Marie who is a vintage model. She is the nicest girl too 

xxx


----------



## megadoze (Jan 7, 2008)

The new ABC News (GMA) anchor woman of Russian parents Bianna.......


----------



## sadiesparkle (Jan 7, 2008)

I forgot Keira Knightley! lol

xxx


----------



## Bjooti (Jan 7, 2008)

I adore Jessica Alba - I think she is stunning.


----------

